# Do I need a "real" DC system?



## Dado Mortise (Dec 29, 2012)

My shop is only 12x20 with part of that taken up with boxes of Christmas decorations...:thumbdown: I have a R4512 table saw, a Ridgid 12" miter saw, router table, a 6" belt sander, and a MASSIVE Craftsman 10" bandsaw. Right now I am using a Ridgid 6hp, 14 gallon shop vac for my DC needs. The table saw has a plate that goes underneath for DC using a 4" hose. I don't have it installed, so dust is everywhere. I obviously don't have room for a large DC system, but would _*THIS*_ work for me? Do I really need it? Or is the shop vac enough. I DO plan on one day getting a planer and jointer (no idea where I would put them...)

Thanks,
Troy


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Dado Mortise said:


> My shop is only 12x20 with part of that taken up with boxes of Christmas decorations...:thumbdown: I have a R4512 table saw, a Ridgid 12" miter saw, router table, a 6" belt sander, and a MASSIVE Craftsman 10" bandsaw. Right now I am using a Ridgid 6hp, 14 gallon shop vac for my DC needs. The table saw has a plate that goes underneath for DC using a 4" hose. I don't have it installed, so dust is everywhere. I obviously don't have room for a large DC system, but would :blink::blink::blink::blink:
> work for me? Do I really need it? Or is the shop vac enough. I DO plan on one day getting a planer and jointer (no idea where I would put them...)
> 
> Thanks,
> Troy



:blink: what?


----------



## Dado Mortise (Dec 29, 2012)

Ok, link fixed....


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Don't*

The bag is 30 micron, you might as well use window screen.:thumbdown:

Even tho your shop is small you can get a 2 HP HF unit on sale now for $149.99. Your floor space vs wall space might be a toss up, but for a long range investment you'll be better off with the bigger unit. :yes:

sale coupon in PopularWoodworking Feb 2013 #202, page 63.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Well, one way or another, you really SHOULD take dust control very seriously. Especially if you plan to cut plywood with a power saw. The dust from that is not good for your lungs.

Moreover, as you already have witnessed, without proper DC, sawdust generated by power tools has alot of very fine particles that get in the air and settle on EVERYTHING in the room.

Actually, for me, I don't want to spend the money and have all the extra stuff (noise included) for proper dust collection. So not having (or wanting) a dust control system was definately part of my decision to go primarily to hand tools. 

But now that I have started to make the transition, I am realizing that I find the work more rewarding as well. It is a new mindset to a world where we relied on our skills more than jigs and automation.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I've got a big ShopVac with plaster dust bags. I can endure the noise (earmuff protectors) and hook it up to 
individual power tools as used, like the chop saw and the band saw. 
I hung a "skirt" around the table saw and just stick the SV hose under that. Seems to be just enough 
negative pressure to hold all the dust & mess under the saw.
I cut the bottom out of a 2-liter plastic milk jug, on the end of the SV hose, to pick up the dust
when I'm carving abalone/clam/mussel shells or slate with a stone/drum in my drill press.

The set up is really noisy. But I am not prepared for the enormous heat loss from my house in winter with a real DC system. I split western red cedar shake blocks for carving wood with just a froe and a big alder log mallet. The carving is shavings & chips. No sanding = home made scrapers now.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*what tremendous heat loss?*

A DC recirculates the air within the shop after it is filtered. 
What kinda system you got? Box fan in a window? :blink:


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

troy, you have plenty of room. here's just one corner of my 12X20 one car garage shop. until i got my second 10" TS, i could park a minivan in it along with all my tools. just get all the stuff you're storing off the garage floor. small garage floor space is really precious real estate. that's a delta 50-850 DC, an 18" rikon 10-340, a 10" c-man RAS and, on the wall, a 10" delta miter saw and a ryobi bench top grinder, all within 18 sq' of floor space. to the left of the RAS are a 20gal shop vac hooked to a shop central vac system, a 10" ridgid 2412 CI TS and a ridgid 13" planer. that's just the 12' back wall.

my point is that you have room you may not have even considered. 240 sq' will be as spacious as you want to make it. check out CL for a good used DC. that 50-850 with the 2 micron canister filter was $150 from a woodnetter.


----------



## chnsws (Jan 6, 2013)

*dust and cyclones*

i just gotta say, the sawdust you cant see is packing up your lungs. check out bill penz web site here http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/index.cfm
he's covered everything you can think of an tells you where to get stuff you cant find and how to make most everything you need.
Ed


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

chnsws said:


> i just gotta say, the sawdust you cant see is packing up your lungs. check out bill penz web site here http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/index.cfm
> he's covered everything you can think of an tells you where to get stuff you cant find and how to make most everything you need.
> Ed


I know what you mean first hand. I am a very casual woodowrker, but after a few cuts of plywood in a garage with the doors down and no DC, the fine dust that got in my throat and lungs really caused me problems.


----------



## Gannicus (Dec 26, 2012)

Seems to me like there is an awful lot of scare tactics on that site.

Of course, to go and buy his $1,200 or more systems. LOL

What a joke.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Your 6 hp shop vac is really about 1/3. A 1hp is as big as you can run on 110 20 amps.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

If you stick with your Shop Vac, be sure to get a HEPA filter for it. It'll take care of fines much better than the standard filters.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Gannicus said:


> Seems to me like there is an awful lot of scare tactics on that site.
> 
> Of course, to go and buy his $1,200 or more systems. LOL
> 
> What a joke.


scare tactics, maybe.

but the reality is that inhaling the fine dust from a table saw and/or router is very bad for your health. especially if that dust is from plywood or mdf. people who disregard that and breath it in are in for a rude awakening.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

hwebb99 said:


> Your 6 hp shop vac is really about 1/3. A 1hp is as big as you can run on 20 amps.


sorry, but i believe that's incorrect. a dedicated 15A 110v circuit will support a 1.5hp electric motor. a 20A 220v dedicated circuit will support a 3hp 220v motor. at least in my shop, that's what works.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

toolguy1000 said:


> sorry, but i believe that's incorrect. a dedicated 15A 110v circuit will support a 1.5hp electric motor. a 20A 220v dedicated circuit will support a 3hp 220v motor. at least in my shop, that's what works.


Ok but it it is still not 6 hp.


----------

